# Quoting non scripture in sermons.



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 28, 2005)

How does the Regulative Principle handle when preachers quote other theologians or other non-canon(secular or apocryphal) sources during a sermon?

Is it correct or allowable to quoute calvin or whomever in a semron to prove or expound a point? 

Or should the orator or preacher just expound the point(s) from scripture wihtout quouting secondary sources? 

Let me know if I need to clarify 

In Christ,
Blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 28, 2005)

But wasnt that more apologetical in nature and not a sermon in a church aimed towards believers?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 28, 2005)

ok


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 28, 2005)

I quote A.W. Pink, C.H. Spurgeon and Jonathan Edwards in mine... I would be interested in hearing elder pastors thoughts on use of extra-biblical illustrations which can be connected to Scripture...

I've found Bryan Chappell's book Cross-Centered Preaching and John MacArthur's book to be helpful...


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 29, 2005)

Given that Reformed preaching has commonly included quotations from other theologians and the great exponents of the Faith, there is at least precedent for quoting from non-biblical sources. 

Further, Paul did quote from pagans, in an apologetic encounter - if not strictly "preaching" he was still undertaking the explication of the faith... and if valid there, I see no reason to doubt our biblical warrant for quoting from non-biblical sources in sermons.

Now I do NOT think this warrants what I have seen in some pulpits - the repeated quotation, week in and week out, of movies and television programs to make points. There can be an abuse of what Paul saw as a legitimate principle, and unfortunately such abuse is something we see today... 

Todd


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jul 29, 2005)

It is also interesting to note Jude's quotations of Apocryphal works (like the book of Enoch, the Assumption of Moses, etc.).


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 29, 2005)

well that answers my questions-


----------



## satz (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> It is also interesting to note Jude's quotations of Apocryphal works (like the book of Enoch, the Assumption of Moses, etc.).



I've always wondered what to make of those quotes from Jude. How do they reflect on the quoted works?

Does Jude's quotation give them a form of legitimacy, ie they are not the word of God but basically just a true document written by another man? Or was he just quoting them because they would have been recognisable to his audience in the day?


----------



## CapnJ (Jul 30, 2005)

Compare with Titus 1:12-13a:

One of themselves, a prophet of their own, said, Cretans are always liars, evil beasts, lazy gluttons. This testimony is true.

Apparently Paul could quote from non scriptural sources to make a point. That doesn't make their prophet a writer of scripture, he just happened to say something Paul agreed with.


----------

